# are Entp's the laziest of all personalities??



## PisceanReve (Jun 2, 2011)

Sarah said:


> I posted the following on a thread when I was trying to figure out my type:
> 
> "They gradually develop, even if largely unintentionally, their own theories about the world and human nature. When these theories don’t square with conventional thinking, which is often the case, they grow increasingly skeptical and critical of majority viewpoints. So despite their status as Extraverts, ENTPs can often feel like outsiders, at least with respect to their worldview."
> 
> ...


well now I know I'm the right type because the ENTP chunk sounds exactly like me. And you are much better than I because I just love staying at home and watching a movie while my friends go out sometimes hahaha 
Also, I have definitely noticed how rare female ENTPs are, especially in fiction.


----------

